# Juniper's waiting/kidding room



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello,

I am typing this in such excitement. My 3 yo 2nd freshener oberhasli doe is due to kid in about 6 days (march 9):leap:!!!!!!

Do you think she is almost ready??

I cannot wait!! I gathered my birthing kit and shaved her backside already. I am checking her ligaments, udder, and vulva daily.

The barn is clean and has lots of cozy hay.

Does any one have any suggestions for things that I need to be doing before hand. For example, when should I start checking on her in the evenings?

This is my first kidding season and I am very excited.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

She just kidded today at 2:30ish. two beautiful bucklings!!!! They are named Oliver, and Oakley. One has waddles like his mom and one does not.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That Is aweome! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

YUP! Not the best pictures... but they are cute pics.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aw, they're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on a happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

beautiful doe....she sure is dark.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

